# Renwal visible man and woman



## mr hainey (Jun 13, 2009)

Can anyone please tell me if someone presently still has the old Renwal moulds for the visible man and woman models?

I would love to see these kits available again to build after so many years.
I remember when I was about 7 years old I used to go and look at the models at the local hobby shop over the road while my mum shopped.

The very first time I saw the visible Renwal kits they were sitting high up on the shelf and thought to myself that I can see all of the womans rude bits and no one was noticing!

I thought I was getting away with something naughty at the time and laugh to myself now when I think back.
Appreciate any input.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

I didn't think they had stopped production on these kits...I still see them availible in the hobby shops I frequent...and they're all over ebay 
http://shop.ebay.com/i.html?_kw=visible&_kw=woman
Shouldn't be too hard to aquire...even a vintage one:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Revell used to put these 2 kits out as well so you may want to check out the Revell web site and see if they have them in prodution.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

They are currently sold by Skillcraft. At some point Skillcraft seemed to be related to Lindberg, although Lindberg has also done their own visible man kit. Revell sold the ex-Renwal kits back in the 70s. None of the issues are hard to find or valuable. I found a MISB Renwal kit in a thrift store for $2 and various Renwal, Revell, etc. issues are common on eBay.


----------



## mr hainey (Jun 13, 2009)

*Thankyou*

Thanks for your input guys!
Because we don't see these brands here in Australia any more I assumed they were lost to history and Ebay.
Hopefully I can find a good one of each of the old original visible kits to buy and they do not get abused coming through the mail or customs.
I don't even like the way my mail comes here even by the local posty.
By for now.


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

Awesome kits! I got The Visible Man for Christmas when I was 10, and The Visible Head two years later. I still have in my collection a couple of visible men and women, as well as the dog, horse, cow, and pigeon. (The pigeon was a bugger to put together).


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

there was three of these kits on Ebay only a few weeks ago, all boxed - man, woman and a skull i think, only sold for around £20!.. i was going to get them to use the skeletons in the kits...


----------



## Joe Brown (Nov 16, 1999)

A modeling pal (Jeff Stringer, Chattanooga area) took a Visible Horse kit, and a Visible Man kit, and then fused the 2 skeletons from them to make a seriously cool and creepy Undead Centaur Witch King for Wonderfest '99. 


To this day I cannot believe that I didn't get any pics of it.

And a Visible Man kit made it all the way to Moonbase Alpha, too:

http://www.space1999.net/~sorellarium13/visiblemanandwoman03-as1999.jpg


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

mr hainey said:


> Thanks for your input guys!
> Because we don't see these brands here in Australia any more I assumed they were lost to history and Ebay.
> Hopefully I can find a good one of each of the old original visible kits to buy and they do not get abused coming through the mail or customs.
> I don't even like the way my mail comes here even by the local posty.
> By for now.


I just shipped a Zeroid robot to Australia and it arrived OK, so there is hope!


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

AFAIK, all the ex-Renwal anatomy kits have been produced more or less continuously since they were first issued back in the 1960s, though under different labels. As a kid I build all of them except for the Visible Pigeon (don't know how I missed that one) and the Visible Head (just looked too complicated).

The original issue of the Visible Woman had the optional pregnancy parts described with quaint euphemisms -- "The Miracle of Creation" or some such thing. The box copy on recent issues is a bit more explicit.

I also recall that the engineering on the Visible Man made it appear -- to my seven-year-old mind, anyway -- as if there was a direct connection between the rectum and the bladder. I wondered if there was some kind of gate or traffic signal to direct solid wastes one way and liquid wastes the other. A few years later, of course, I learned that excretion and elimination are two completely different things.

Hope I didn't spoil anyone's lunch.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Monster Hobbies has one of the Visible Women left. They also have the Sense of Touch and The Heart as well as The Nose and throat kit. I'm selling the Visible Woman for $40 Canadian. I can get the Visible man too, if you like.

Lindberg is currently carrying these kits.


----------

